# What form?



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2011)

What form would God have to reveal Himself in this world that would make you believe? I.E. a ghost,a loud voice in the sky, your favorite baseball player. If He revealed Himself in your specific way would you give yourself over to belief, or, after a distinguished amount of time, would you hack it up to a glitch in the laws of physics?


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> What form would God have to reveal Himself in this world that would make you believe? I.E. a ghost,a loud voice in the sky, your favorite baseball player.



A talking animal.  I don't mean a parrot or one of those dogs that rattles off a few moans that sound vaguely like words.  I'm referring to something that can speak eloquently and engage me in meaningful dialogue.  Not even Mr Ed and his dumb sounding voice.  It'd have to be like Duke in the Bush Baked Beans commercial.  Something deeper than "Roll that beautiful bean footage".  Or even when Big P's voice was channeled to Tony through the red snapper at the fish market in that one episode of the Soprano's.  That even might be a little suspect because of the whole Big mouth Billy Bass novelty, which is why I have the stipulation of meaningful dialogue.



stringmusic said:


> If He revealed Himself in your specific way would you give yourself over to belief, or, after a distinguished amount of time, would you hack it up to a glitch in the laws of physics?



I'd be a card carrying member on the spot.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I don't mean a parrot or one of those dogs that rattles off a few moans that sound vaguely like words.  I'm referring to something that can speak eloquently and engage me in meaningful dialogue.  Not even Mr Ed and his dumb sounding voice.  It'd have to be like Duke in the Bush Baked Beans commercial.  Something deeper than "Roll that beautiful bean footage".  Or even when Big P's voice was channeled to Tony through the red snapper at the fish market in that one episode of the Soprano's.  That even might be a little suspect because of the whole Big mouth Billy Bass novelty, which is why I have the stipulation of meaningful dialogue.



I mean no disrespect. Its not your talking animal form that you require, this is just some funny stuff.




Do you think you would be ridiculed like the prophets of the bible who claim the same things?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2011)

pnome said:


>


I pretty sure this is ridiculing my questions, but I'll bite.....
Do you believe the marshmallow man is real, or is all powerful as God is?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 9, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Do you think you would be ridiculed like the prophets of the bible who claim the same things?



Yep, but it wouldn't matter.  I'd know that there's a God and I would be blissfully unaware of or unconcerned with how I am perceived by others.  Furthermore I could use that knowledge finally feel like I have the upper hand on something for once.


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 9, 2011)

What evidence would it take for you to believe in a different god string?


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I pretty sure this is ridiculing my questions, but I'll bite.....
> Do you believe the marshmallow man is real, or is all powerful as God is?



It was meant to be humorous, not ridicule...

If the Stay Puft Marshmellow Man showed up in New York City and told everyone to follow Jesus, I would seriously reconsider my position.   That would qualify as "extraordinary evidence".     Certainly not absolute proof, but adequate.  

Though, I'd prefer just a personal visit and sit down.  Maybe a little demo and a QnA session.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> What evidence would it take for you to believe in a different god string?



The same evidence that I have now.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2011)

pnome said:


> It was meant to be humorous, not ridicule...


Thanks..... it was kinds funny.





> Though, I'd prefer just a personal visit and sit down.  Maybe a little demo and a QnA session.


Have you ever truly asked for God to personally reveal Himself to you?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 9, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Yep, but it wouldn't matter.  I'd know that there's a God and I would be blissfully unaware of or unconcerned with how I am perceived by others.  Furthermore I could use that knowledge finally feel like I have the upper hand on something for once.



Are you concerned about how others perceive you now?


----------



## atlashunter (Jan 9, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> The same evidence that I have now.



I'd love to see a thread detailing this evidence. Every piece of evidence I've seen for the christian god could be applied to any other.


----------



## pnome (Jan 9, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Have you ever truly asked for God to personally reveal Himself to you?



Yes sir I have.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 11, 2011)

Nobody else has a form that would be acceptable for God to reveal Himself to you?


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 12, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Nobody else has a form that would be acceptable for God to reveal Himself to you?



Not any that wouldn't have me doubting my sanity.


----------

